
Uber co-founder opening a no-fee crypto exchange, $25 Bitcoin for joining (US) - flapcoin
Referral party?  I signed up -- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2FfRmuh
======
zunzun
I don't have enough business experience to understand how the exchange will
function once acquisition of new users saturates and income drops below
operating costs. Can someone explain this?

~~~
flapcoin
they will get fees from institutional investors who want access to the
exchange's liquidity.

